# WORD - Für jede Seite individuelle Kopfzeile ?



## phpMars (7. Januar 2006)

Hi, 

ich habe in Word einige Seiten geschrieben. Jetzt möchte ich für jede Seite eine Kopfzeile haben. Aber wenn ich oben auf das Blatt klicke habe ich auf allen Seiten die selbe Kopfzeile.

Wie kann ich für jede Seite eine individuelle Kopfzeile hinzufügen ?

Danke


----------



## thekorn (7. Januar 2006)

In Word kannst du zu jedem "Abschnitt" eine individuelle Kopf-/Fußzeile hinzufügen, also füge nach jedem Seitenwechsel einen Abschnittswechsel ein.

gruß
thekorn


----------

